# Scary Mistake



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin has been a little under the weather for about 2.5 wks. Nothing overt. Just a little off. A little of the Pumpkin pep was gone on our walks & runs. Took her to the vet suspecting an ear infection. Yes, definite bacterial infection. Only symptom was the ear seemed to be dirtier for a few days. Asked if that would make her sluggish. "Maybe." This was last Saturday. Came home from the vet to our 1st quail of the season. Pumpkin was excited, just not quite as excited as we know her to get. On her game in the field, but a little slow for her. Keeping pace instead of always ahead if that makes sense. Chalked it up to an ear infection, meds etc. Throughout the week, she had moments of the exhuberant Pumpkin we know, but moments of, again, seeming a little off. More birds today. Debating if Pumpkin is still not 100% or actually showing a little maturity, because she is not coming completely unglued at the scent of birds. Go through routines to take it to the field, and Pumpkin is getting more excited by the minute. Whining, pacing, running to the window to watch us load gear etc. Good sign. Fast forward to field. She is a powder keg in the field, finds birds easily despite the high winds, and is having a blast. Her quick, agile self. We did not pace her or take into consideration she has not been 100%. She comes running out of the field panting like I have never seen her pant before. Heaving. Nostrils & gums bright red. I immediately get her some water and start wetting her down in cool but not cold water. She takes a few sips of water but is otherwise panting too hard to drink. Then came a very odd stance. Feet turned out weird, legs stretched way out (if that makes sense). Takes a step forward, and it was clear Pumpkin was very unsteady & not O.K. Drunk. I started crying. My husband picked up Pumpkin and put her in the pool with him. We kept putting fresh water in her mouth, wetting it, because she would not drink. She just laid against my husband, not even trying to swim (which she loves), panting hard. After about 10 mins of "floating" around in the pool, it was like it never happened. She had some water. Called the vet. Brought her home on the golf cart, she jumped off, ran into the garage and grabbed a bird bag. Wagging her tail, leaping, & smiling like "let's go." It scared me BAD, and I feel terrible like we should have known not to let her go full steam  I haven't posted in a while, so sorry for starting back with such a long one.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a terrible scare that must have been, kellygh!! 

It almost sounds like Pumpkin was experiencing a little (not little... major) heatstroke. Poor, poor girl! The main thing is that she's okay now. 

The only similar thing I can remember happened to my sister's dog a few years back. She (the dog) took off on a deer in the north woods (Michigan), would not come back, and ran after the deer for about an hour and a half, full tilt. When she finally gave up and came back to the cabin, her breathing sounded like a freight train. My nephew was sure she was dying. He even made a recording of her breathing. The dog really wasn't fine until the next day... but she did make a full recovery. Hope Pumpkin is fine, too!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, that must have been terrifying. So glad that she is ok!!!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

What a scary ordeal for you and your V. Sure hope you or she never has to experience that again.

Since this forum is a great place to learn from each other's experiences with their V's I will add my 2 cents worth regarding Ziva.

1st of all earlier this year had an issue with Z shaking her head alot and scratching at her ears...especially the right one. Checked no smell to speak of but when I cleaned them there was an abundance of a brownish red stuff similar to shoe polish....after a visit to the vet it was found to be a yeast infection. Gave us a script and some ear drops and she was good as new in no time.

2nd last year one morning about 7:30 a.m. while at our local dog park (when we were living in Fort Myers, Fla) Ziva started acting strange, starting vomiting phlegm, then a bit of diahreia and then just laid flat out on the ground ... was panting heavily..... i pulled up her lips to find her gums gray, nearly white in color, was able to get her up and to the car, called our vet right there & they said to get her straight to their office. I took off and on the way she had loose stool yet again in the car on her doggie seat cover, (she was so embarrassed) as she never ever makes a mess in the house or the car. Got her to the vet and in the exam room and she laid down flat on the cool time floor . Vet was waiting for us ... he sat down on the floor with her .... took her temp, drew some blood and sat with her head in his lap. Her gums were starting to pink up again. He felt she was just on the verge of a major heat stroke. They did not have to put an IV in her but did decide to keep her for about 3 hours just to make sure she was ok before sending her home. Felt they would rather be safe than sorry. When I came back for her 3 hours later she came out of the back room tail wagging and ready to head home.

At that time, especially for Florida, vet recommended making sure I had either Pedialite or Gator Ade to put in her water while at the dog park or out anywhere she would be exerting herself.

Started doing that using a big cooler at the dog park and adding bottle of Pedialite and the dogs loved it.

Of course now that we are in Ohio and winter is setting in need to figure out a way to keep her warm instead of cool!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks y'all for the well wishes  Pumpkin seems to be fine. It was scary at the time, because 1) the symptoms came on rapidly 2) P is the 1st dog we've ever had that does not seem to know her limits (at least when she's around birds). She literally could have ran herself to death.

ZDOGSMOM-Glad your Ziva is O.K. too. It's funny you mention the pedialyte. We keep some in popsicle form at home for the kids when they get sick. I gave P half of one when we got home. She loves popsicles & can be found stalking the kids through the summer waiting for a piece to drop. Good advice.


----------

